# Trazyn and a missing Primarch?



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Trazyn is a collector...among his collection is "a giant of a man clad in baroque Power Armor, his face contorted in a permanent scream."...who could this be?

:spiteful:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Unlikely, I think. Haven't the Necrons just started waking up the last few thousand years? Well after all the Primarchs have moved on.

Probably a Space Marine wearing artificer armor.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

We have discussed this before and have concluded that it is most likely not a primarch but a marine of probably great importance during the time that Trazyn caught him. Who the marine is we do not know but speculate.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It could be any number of individuals. 

The description is very vague. A large man in baroque power armour would describe a large number of marines and some inquisitors (such as Tyrus or Hector Rex). There's no real evidence to suggest it is in fact a primarch. 

Additionally it would seem out of tone for what GW generally does with primarchs. A passing reference in a xenos codex and a inglorious fate is hardly fitting given the new treatment they are receiving in the Heresy books.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

By the title of the thread you already seem to have made your mind up that it's a Primarch, and you're probably right. Of course the reference is vague enough that it can be retconned or expanded upon later, but for now let's assume it's a Primarch.

So what you're really asking is 'Which Primarch does Trazyn have in his collection?' With no more information on what this giant looks like or what sort of ornmentation he had on his armour, it's pretty much anyones guess. So it could be Jaghatai Khan, Leman Russ, Vulkan, Corax or possibly Alpharius Omegon, since these are the Primarchs who are not confirmed dead, their location known, or raised to daemonhood by the Chaos Gods. 

Leman Russ is known to have made it into the Eye of Terror, and since the Necrons have no power over the warp, it seems unlikely they could get at him in there. Likewise, Jaghatai Khan is known to have made it into the webway, probably making adding him to the collection a little more unlikely too. Vulkan just vanished, so he could be anywhere. Corax was heading for the Eye but it's never confirmed he got there, so the same could be said for him. Nothing is known for certain concerning Alpharius Omegon, both could still be alive, maybe only one, or perhaps they're both dead. It's a possibilty that one of them could be a guest of Trazyn. 

After all that, it seems to be just a fancy way of saying 'I don't know.'


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Flayed 0ne said:


> Trazyn is a collector...among his collection is "a giant of a man clad in baroque Power Armor, his face contorted in a permanent scream."...who could this be?
> 
> :spiteful:


Cool idea, who the heck is this guy anyway, I'm guessing a Necron character from the new dex?

We know that Baroque = a period and the style that used exaggerated motion and clear, easily interpreted detail to produce drama, tension, exuberance, and grandeur

If any Primarch or unaccounted for Primarch matches that description, then oh boy do we have a conspiracy theory.

So who is possible, who isn't

Fulgrim - Nope Daemon
Horus - Nope obliterated
Mortarion - Nope Daemon
Angron - Nope Daemon 
Perturbo - Nope Daemon
Night Haunter - Nope Dead
Magnus - Nope Daemon
Alpharius/Omegon - We don't know and probably never will 
Lorgar - Nope Daemon

Dorn - Nope Dead (confirmed)
Guilliman - Nope in stasis
Ferrus Manus - Nope Dead (confirmed)
Sanguinius - Nope Dead (confirmed)
Lion - Nope asleep in an asteroid
Khan - Disappeared into a Webway making it highly unlikely
*Russ - Disappeared ... who knows where, so possible*
*Vulkan - Disappeared ... who knows where, so possible
Corax* *- Disappeared ... who knows where, so possible


*There are only three possibles, and the only one I would imagine matching that description is either Corax or Vulkan.

So 50/50 now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Could be one of the missing two primarchs....or it could actually be the original body of Fulgrim....or maybe the body Ferrus....just forever in suspended animation a corpse..


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

DAC, Russ is in enemy Territory, Effectively in the Eye of Terror, the "13th great company" of the space wolves, were those that chased after russ into the eye of terror.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Lux said:


> Could be one of the missing two primarchs....or it could actually be the original body of Fulgrim....or maybe the body Ferrus....just forever in suspended animation a corpse..


The original body of Fulgrim wouldn't be discarded, just morphed beyond recognition. 

As for Ferrus, that's unlikely as his body is unlikely to have been tossed in the trash, I'm sure it was burnt or obliterated from existence.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> DAC, Russ is in enemy Territory, Effectively in the Eye of Terror, the "13th great company" of the space wolves, were those that chased after russ into the eye of terror.


Yeah, I thought that, but is that from a source, if he is in the Eye, then why do the Wolves search the galaxy?

The dude is in the Eye, it might be big, but it narrows it down a bit at least lol.

I thought he just disappeared.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty sure that Dorn is not confirmed dead, just confirmed that he is missing a handm the rest of the body was never found.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Pretty sure that Dorn is not confirmed dead, just confirmed that he is missing a hand the rest of the body was never found.


I'm pretty sure all of him was found, and that his hand was just kept seperated and kept as a relic for the Legion ... but maybe I'm mad.

Also, even if it was just his hand, events surrounding his death are so certain that we can logically rule him out.

In otherwords, if he died fighting a Chaos Black Crusade, he couldn't have been found, captured, or salvaged by a Necron.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

According to sources he is no where confirmed dead just the line of "his remains were encased in amber"...thats it. People speculate based on that they found his entire body and that he is dead, when its never stated that way.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Sir Whittaker said:


> By the title of the thread you already seem to have made your mind up that it's a Primarch


...not necessarily...hence the question mark...usually deployed to ask a question...for which i have no answer...

i apologize for missing the previous thread on the subject...

my mind is certainly not made up...im open to any interpretation...but from the description my first impulse was "is it a Primarch?"...initial hunch being maybe one of the two "Lost" Primarchs...

given the treatment of "known" Primarchs i would tend to agree that its probly not someone of greater significance to 40k...but it doesnt seem as if its some rank and file marine due to "Baroque Power Armor" and the fact that Trazyn has plenty of "Battle Scenes" which would depict these "average" marines without too much ado...our "Giant in Baroque Power Armor" obviously deserved special mention...also, Primarchs are very frequently described as "Giants" specificaly...and that -is- the wording...so...

none of us know!...and certainly there is a chance that we never will...but wouldnt it be cool?!!

:yahoo:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Why do you constantly interject the ... into your above post Flayed One? It reminds me of someone else :scratchhead:


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

"Trazyn, do you have the primarch?"
"No, Flayed one, you are the Primarch."

And Flayed One was locked up by Trazyn.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Why do you constantly interject the ... into your above post Flayed One? It reminds me of someone else :scratchhead:


not just the above post...check my history...thats just the way ive been doin it...since...well, forever!

:shok: :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> DAC, Russ is in enemy Territory, Effectively in the Eye of Terror, the "13th great company" of the space wolves, were those that chased after russ into the eye of terror.


Just to clarify, Russ sent the 13th company after the TS when they fled Prospero. They didn't follow Russ. Russ hung around with his sons for a while longer before taking his closest sons and heading off into the wild blue yonder, saying he'd return for the End Times. It is pure speculation that he linked up with his wulfen company in the Eye.

OT, as someone else said, the Necrons have been asleep since before humanity crawled out of the primordial soup, so it is doubtful it's a Primarch. While D-A-C provided the dictionary defintion of baroque, the more general usual understanding is of something old fashioned and ornate, so maybe it's a chapter master in terminator armour?


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Lux said:


> Could be one of the missing two primarchs....or it could actually be the original body of Fulgrim....or maybe the body Ferrus....just forever in suspended animation a corpse..


Can't be Fulgrim as the daemon still has his body, just mutated beyond recognition. Daemons don't make new bodies for themselves.

Can't be Ferrus as the figure has a head and well, Ferrus doesn't. Plus I thought the Iron Hands recovered it?



Lux said:


> According to sources he is no where confirmed dead just the line of "his remains were encased in amber"...thats it. People speculate based on that they found his entire body and that he is dead, when its never stated that way.


This has been discussed in depth in a previous thread. To sum up: "remains" implies death and his skeleton is in stasis (which has not been retconed), so he's dead.



> our "Giant in Baroque Power Armor" obviously deserved special mention...also, Primarchs are very frequently described as "Giants" specificaly...and that -is- the wording...so...


It says 'gaint of a man' which simply means it is larger than the average man, not necessarily as large as a Primarch.

All this has been gone over previously however.


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

3. Extravagantly ornate, florid, and convoluted in character or style: the baroque prose of the novel's more lurid passages. 

That's from dictionary.com btw

I think you're all missing the meaning. Noise marines are often described as "Baroque". I think what we're looking at here could quite possibly be of Chaos; if a primarch, we know it's not one of the demon princes. However, we know that several loyalists loved a bit of showing off, and "ornate" and "convoluted" could easily describe Russ or Khan too for that point.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Flayed 0ne said:


> not just the above post...check my history...thats just the way ive been doin it...since...well, forever!
> 
> :shok: :victory:


But... why?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

You know what? I slept on this last night ... ewww ... and thought the idea of it actually being a Primarch is unlikely.

There are only two, maybe three real possibles and even then its remote.

So I was wondering (cuz I think it would be cool) and hopefully it won't derail the topic ... but are their any high powered 'normal' Astartes it could be.

Chapter Masters, famous heroes, any non-primarch, but names Space Marine that is unaccounted for and who would have ornate armour, which indicates a certain amount of status?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Maybe it's Loken... DUM DUM DUUUHM!!!

The fact is, a giant of a man in power armour is way too little to go on to label whoever it is a primarch. There are regular humans described as giants of men in various fluff sources, and astartes even more so. It simply means they are large individuals. The individual in question could literally be any important individual who winded up in power armour from the last ten thousand years. I mean, there are probably several inquisitors who could also fit that description. Of course, it would give us all massive geek boners if they are in fact referring to a primarch...


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

If only we knew what colour the armour was... :so_happy:


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaz said:


> But... why?


dunno...it all started back in when i played Vampire : Redemption...and just stuck with me...its better than "wall of text" at any rate...

armor color would be -extremely- helpful...and probably definitive...maybe it -is- just an Astartes...was thinking maybe a Luna Wolf (Son of Horus, or pre-Black Legion)...but not Loken (didnt he resurface as a Grey Knight?)...someone Chaos'y would probly make more sense, since to a xenos race that doesnt use the Warp, this figure might seem more intriguing than others...

opcorn:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well we can discount Alpharius/Omegon, as the wouldn't wear "baroque Power Armour" due to not wanting to distinguish themselves from the rank and file. 

And it won't be Russ as they found his armour in a temple. Unless he got some better armour, but what could be better than a Primarch's armour?


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Since this is speculation and stuff ... and to put a little perspective on how to interpret this snippet of text : "giant of a man in baroque power armor".

Those of you who've read Gaunt's Ghosts will remember a certain regiment of Guardsmen equipped with an armor made of "scales" of glass-like material that can be polarized to either be non-reflective (for infiltration) or just like glass ...
If one of this regiment's members were to be over 2 meters tall, he'd still be considered a giant of a man, and a complete battledress-type body armor made of glass could concievably look baroque.

Not that I'm actually arguing that it IS such a soldier, just proving that those words can mean ANYTHING.

My bet is on the Noise Marine thing I read earlier ... they're often depicted with wide gaping mouthes as if mid-scream are they not ?
And being CSM (and Slaneesh CSM at that) baroque wouldn't even begin to cover the level of ornamentation on their armor.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

I say it's Vulkan. His armor was as baroque as you can get, and no one knows where he is. No one even knows where he was going, not towards the Eye of Terror or anything. Just gone one day. Besides, why would it matter if he had a primarch or not? If GW needs him, they'll just have him be rescued.

I say a really cool idea would be to have someone discover a primarch there. And so a huge war broke out between the Imperium and all the Necrons over there as the Salamanders try to rescue him. But a powerful tomb world like that wouldn't go down easy. It'd be a nice place to set up some books or campaigns on the table top.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't like how the Necrons are retroactively sinking their claws into everything with this latest Codex ...

"We've got the most hallowed items in the Imperium in our possession because we're the best, bitchez, DEAL WITH IT" ... that's what I read whenever they talk about Trazyn.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

General-jwj said:


> I don't like how the Necrons are retroactively sinking their claws into everything with this latest Codex ...
> 
> "We've got the most hallowed items in the Imperium in our possession because we're the best bichez, DEAL WITH IT" ... that's what I read whenever they talk about Trazyn.


That's all the Crons have going for them now. They're no longer a threat, so they might as well be trolls. :biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Well we can discount Alpharius/Omegon, as the wouldn't wear "baroque Power Armour" due to not wanting to distinguish themselves from the rank and file.
> 
> And it won't be Russ as they found his armour in a temple. Unless he got some better armour, but what could be better than a Primarch's armour?


Spot on. I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

General-jwj said:


> I don't like how the Necrons are retroactively sinking their claws into everything with this latest Codex ...
> 
> "We've got the most hallowed items in the Imperium in our possession because we're the best bichez, DEAL WITH IT" ... that's what I read whenever they talk about Trazyn.


 
ahhh the evolution of a race...when first discovered, the Necrons were a virtual unknown...now that theyve been around awhile, is it not natural that more information on them would be revealed?...so some of them werent so "sleepy" as others...so we learn that throughout thier vast Empire there was in-fighting, greed, deception and insanity...none of whats in the book is really all that far fetched or in direct conflict with "standing" fluff...merely fleshed out (or should i say "un"fleshed) and brought to a greater understanding...

frankly...i dont much like that the various Xenos races -arent- given more attention or a more important role in the greater scheme of things...Humanity and all its Adeptus Glory is but a single race...little things like this help tie it all together and provide alittle interaction...however vague or meaningless it may seem...

Trazyn's a hoarder, and seemingly quite interested in Humanity...but i wasnt led to believe that he had -everything- in his possession, -yet-...thats his goal though...and he has met with some measure of success...unitl hes stopped (for good?)...he will continue his quest...and thats just awesome...the universe -needs- some crazy alien shenanigans like that!...more Necrons, more Dark Eldar, more Tau i say!...more Nids! (sorry Orks...youve had your fun  )

:search:


...and for those of you who are annoyed by my "Post-Pattern"...simply enact a William Shatner style inner voice when reading and you may have more fun with it...

:victory:


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not complaining that Trazyn wants to collect historical "trinkets" ... I'm just complaining that he manages to _collect_ these trinkets.

Honestly, unless Thor's tomb was a "Saint Sabbath" kind of deal where it's an isolated monastery somewhere in the mountains of his birth planet where Trazyn himself could just walk in alone, take what he wants, and leave ... (and that has a very slim chance of happening, since he was the head (oh my god the pun) of the frakkin' Ecclesiarchy he's probably in some huge expensive crypt or mausoleum somewhere on Terra or something) I don't see how he could have gotten it.

It just doesn't make any sense unless you consider that the Necrons can just "strike anywhere, any time" and that just borders on the retardedly overpowered, even if that power was only given to one wimsical individual (Trazyn himself).

And while I'm at it, did anyone read the White Dwarf for November, the one with the Necron Vs Black Templar campaign ?

I've seen better quotes from James Bond villains than what they've given Imhotek. He sounds like a bad Holywood blockbuster antagonist ...

(he calls the Black templars "these sombre fellows" and tells them he'll grant them mercy if they surrender ... what next ? A goatee and monocle ? Oh and obviously Marshall Hellbrecht (because he was only Marshall at the time) gets owned and humiliated at every turn ... way to make the 'Crons look like badasses while the Templars, a non-codex chapter what a coincidence, get their asses handed over to them ... Ward really hates him those non-codex chapters doesn't he ? I bet it's because they lacked the glorious inspiration of Guilliman and Calgar :biggrin

(oh and did I mention that in the "historical note", so how the Schrödinger VII campaign actually went in the fluff, Helbrecht was captured by Imothek, THEN got his hand cut off as a mark of humiliation for his defeat, then was ALLOWED to flee because of the Great Imothek's boundless mercy ? Bet you never saw that one coming)


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Pretty sure Dorn's isn't capable of forming any facial expression as his skeleton is all that remains of him and is encased in amber. Pretty sure Russ has been confrimed to be still active by the Thirteenth company in the Eye of Terror and is indeed not lost but still kicking ass. The Khan I'm going to guess is still hunting down dark eldar as time moves different in the webway like the wapr. The traitors thought they'd only been gone for a century when 10k had passed since they went in. I'd say that corax might be possible but I'm going to say no. I think it's been pretty much alluded that the missing primarchs are not so much missing liike where are they,but more along the lines of we don't speak what happened to them. Everyone of the primarchs,astartes,custodes,and high ranking officials know exactly what happened to them.Even down to grunt space marines. They just don't talk about it. From what they've given I highly doubt we will ever see them "Oh hey guys there you are." Whatever happened to them was final and they didn't walk away from. 

I believe the important space marine theory. A large man would mean anyone larger than a normal human. That can mean anything from an Eversor assassin to a primarch. If you think of everything in between that the possiblities are endless. I don't think a necron lord could take a primarch down. All the loyal primarchs are dead or have disappeared into the eye of terror where the Necrons would have to be on crack/cocaine to enter. Most likely this is some brother captain or former chapter master who he got the drop on.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Well we can discount Alpharius/Omegon, as the wouldn't wear "baroque Power Armour" due to not wanting to distinguish themselves from the rank and file.


Unless baroque just means old in this case. Plus, they didn't always try to blend in though that opens the possibility that it's just a regular AL that Trazyn thinks is Alpharius.



SoulGazer said:


> I say it's Vulkan. His armor was as baroque as you can get, and no one knows where he is. No one even knows where he was going, not towards the Eye of Terror or anything. Just gone one day. Besides, why would it matter if he had a primarch or not? If GW needs him, they'll just have him be rescued.


Actually I think this is a pretty plausible idea. Vulkan apparently left a variety of relics scattered around for his sons and said he'd return once they'd found them all. I always figured he was the last one, so what if another is some kind of anti-statis/healing device that'll fix his current state and a treasure map that leads to Trazyn's stash. That'd teach the f*cker.

Though I still think it's unlikely given that Vulkan disappeared nearly two millenia and I don't think the necrons been active that long (though with the recent retcons I'm not sure).



Flayed 0ne said:


> frankly...i dont much like that the various Xenos races -arent- given more attention or a more important role in the greater scheme of things...


See that's the thing, this doesn't give the Necrons a more important role, it just makes them annoying. It's like whenever you watch a movie set in the past and every second character is somebody who becomes famous; it's unnecessary, it's not funny or clever it's just grating and bugs me.



> Humanity and all its Adeptus Glory is but a single race...


Humanity is but the largest and most powerful race (by a pretty long stretch) in the current setting, it's only natural that they'd get the most fluff (plus, as humans we can relate to them better than the other races).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

General-jwj said:


> I'm not complaining that Trazyn wants to collect historical "trinkets" ... I'm just complaining that he manages to _collect_ these trinkets.
> 
> Honestly, unless Thor's tomb was a "Saint Sabbath" kind of deal where it's an isolated monastery somewhere in the mountains of his birth planet where Trazyn himself could just walk in alone, take what he wants, and leave ... (and that has a very slim chance of happening, since he was the head (oh my god the pun) of the frakkin' Ecclesiarchy he's probably in some huge expensive crypt or mausoleum somewhere on Terra or something) I don't see how he could have gotten it.
> 
> ...


Some people determine the future in tealeaves.

Twatward determines the future of codices in the skidmarks left behind in the toilet after a particularly noisy,draining, violent shit.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> Though I still think it's unlikely given that Vulkan disappeared nearly two millenia and I don't think the necrons been active that long (though with the recent retcons I'm not sure).


The codex states that some Tomb Worlds awoke to see the Great Crusade sweep across the galaxy. Since then they've been slowly waking up all over the place. In the WD, Trazyn says Guilliman is an old friend and that he'd be coming to nab him from Macragge. I'd like to think that this indicates Trazyn was awake back during the Crusade/Heresy and was doin' his collection thing then as well.

I could be mistaken, but this would just be a small bit of nifty fluff.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

About as nifty as "nah, I just spent 60 million years dormant, and have led the legions of an entire race in extinguishing all life, so I shall capture you, and slowly cut you apart piece by piece by piece.... nah, got bored at the hand, you can fuck off and escape".

Bring Alan Bligh over to Games Workshop, for christs sake. He at least can write fluff.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

SoulGazer said:


> The codex states that some Tomb Worlds awoke to see the Great Crusade sweep across the galaxy. Since then they've been slowly waking up all over the place.


Well then it's odd that the Imperium managed to go nearly two mellenia without encountering any of them (or have they retconned the Sanctuary 101 incident too?).



> In the WD, Trazyn says Guilliman is an old friend and that he'd be coming to nab him from Macragge. I'd like to think that this indicates Trazyn was awake back during the Crusade/Heresy and was doin' his collection thing then as well.


Well Trazyn's clearly delusional/lieing about the whole 'friend' thing so it's quite possible that he's delusional/lieing about the whole thing. Maybe he fought a Ultrasmurf so badass that Trazyn just decided that was Guilliman?


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> It's like whenever you watch a movie set in the past and every second character is somebody who becomes famous; it's unnecessary, it's not funny or clever it's just grating and bugs me.


...this makes -no- sense...



if humanity is such a strong and overwhelming force then thered be no threat...no failure...no struggle...no -Heresy-...and no point to any of this...how incredibly boring...


:drinks:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> *Khan - Disappeared into a Webway making it highly unlikely*
> *Russ - Disappeared ... who knows where, so possible*
> *Vulkan - Disappeared ... who knows where, so possible
> Corax* *- Disappeared ... who knows where, so possible
> ...


I disagree; Necrons DO have access to the webway making it more likely they'd find Khan there than just finding Russ, Vulkan, or Corax somewhere in the universe (remember how big the universe is and how much less of the webway is still useable...) I feel. 

That said, it's so very ambiguous. I don't think baroque armour is Khan's style. Perhaps Vulkan, but then that's not so much his style either, nor Russ. Maybe Corax?


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Flayed 0ne said:


> ...this makes -no- sense...


Okay, let me put it this way. What purpose does Trazyn having Thor's head serve? 
It's an in-joke and nothing more; it doesn't advance the storyline, it doesn't give a character greater depth and it doesn't really make any sense.



> if humanity is such a strong and overwhelming force then thered be no threat


I never said it had overwhelming force, I said it had the most. There is literally no denying that the Imperium is the single largest faction (unified at least, the Orks might equal them numerically). There is no denying that the Impeirum possesses more soldiers than most of the other races have people. That doesn't mean they can't fail, or lose, simply that by the law of averages (to say nothing of relatable characters and POVs) humans would be involved in most stories.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I disagree; Necrons DO have access to the webway making it more likely they'd find Khan there than just finding Russ, Vulkan, or Corax somewhere in the universe (remember how big the universe is and how much less of the webway is still useable...) I feel.


Well, the Necrons don't have access to the bulk of the webway, appear to have a limited understanding (ie. maps) of the areas they do have access to and seem to travel it very hastily (to avoid it sealing them in) so it's not all that much more likely.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

MEQinc said:


> Okay, let me put it this way. What purpose does Trazyn having Thor's head serve?
> It's an in-joke and nothing more; it doesn't advance the storyline, it doesn't give a character greater depth and it doesn't really make any sense.


I think Thor's head was mentionned there to give importance and context to Trazyn's collection, and solidify his role as an active collector prowling the four corners of the Galaxy for trinkets.

By themselves, "the bone choir of whatever-the-hell" (which doesn't mean much for people unfamiliar with the Eldar, and since Eldar and Necrons are hated foes anyways he could have just picked that up after a battle or something) and "a giant of a man in baroque power armour" (to put it bluntly huge dudes in pretty armours are a dime a dozen in the 40K setting, so once again he could have picked that up after any battle) really don't say much ... that could just mean the guy likes picking up the debris of battle he fought or keep chronicles of the Necron's victories.

But by adding the head of arguably one of the most influential figures in Imperial history outside of the Emperor and all the genetically engineerd warriors he's created, suddenly, he's not just collecting random souvenirs, he's going after the most important items in the History of Mankind ...

So by adding that suddenly you think "well, if it's next to THOR's head surely that Bone Choir is a big deal ..." and "that dude in armour's gotta be pretty well connected to be in the same gallery as Sebastian Frakkin' Thor's head" ...

So from a purely logical point of view, adding that item to thet list was an act of genius (or at least literary competence) as it ups the ante, so to speak, for the whole of the character's quest for knowledge.

But from a fluff point of view, I still think it's bullshit. :angry:


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> Well then it's odd that the Imperium managed to go nearly two mellenia without encountering any of them (or have they retconned the Sanctuary 101 incident too?).


The new dex says Imotekh showed up and killed them all. And that's it. It's like 3 sentences. Kinda lame.



MEQinc said:


> Well Trazyn's clearly delusional/lieing about the whole 'friend' thing so it's quite possible that he's delusional/lieing about the whole thing. Maybe he fought a Ultrasmurf so badass that Trazyn just decided that was Guilliman?


Heh, I think by "old friend" he was speaking sarcastically. Like "I pissed him off a few times by refusing to die and stealing his shit." Trazyn is nuts enough to find humor in purposefully angering a Primarch, though, so I do agree that he's probably got a few screws loose somewhere. :wink:


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

SoulGazer said:


> The new dex says Imotekh showed up and killed them all. And that's it. It's like 3 sentences. Kinda lame.


the story of Sanctuary 101 is continued (and possibly expanded upon historically) in "Hammer and Anvil"...havent read it yet but im anxious to...


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Flayed 0ne said:


> the story of Sanctuary 101 is continued (and possibly expanded upon historically) in "Hammer and Anvil"...havent read it yet but im anxious to...


Not really from what I heard. Just throws in cameos from new units in the dex and that's it. Nothing profound.


----------

